
Heptio Contour – An ENVOY powered ingress controller - lazypower
https://github.com/heptio/contour
======
tsakas123
Thank you lazypower and Heptio for Contour. Here is how to get the Contour on
Canonical Distribution of Kubernetes. [https://medium.com/@ktsakalozos/heptio-
contour-on-the-canoni...](https://medium.com/@ktsakalozos/heptio-contour-on-
the-canonical-distribution-of-kubernetes-8977b2ac7736)

Keep up the good work.

------
sytse
Considering that both use Envoy as a proxy, is Contour an alternative to Istio
[https://istio.io/](https://istio.io/) ?

~~~
meddlepal
Istio is for building a service mesh inside your network of microservices.
This is about the front facing ingress to get into your services from the
internet. It's closer to Ambassador
([https://getambassador.io](https://getambassador.io))

~~~
sytse
Thanks, I tried to describe the different categories in our scope
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/f48d5d8a...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/commit/f48d5d8a096d321aafbbd31d0fca1ec0ea6ba94b)

------
AaronFriel
Why would I use this over the batters included Nginx Ingress controller?

No SSL/TLS termination should be a deal breaker right off.

------
pjc50
Initially thought this might be something to do with
[https://www.ingress.com/](https://www.ingress.com/) and wondered how it could
be played with a controller ...

------
lallysingh
When linking to GitHub, please link to the readme. Without knowing anything
about the project, that's what we'll read first, and the additional click
needed in mobile is a waste.

